# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Tác dụng và cách dùng tinh dầu tỏi

## cuonglx2707

Ngày nay, tỏi thường được sử dụng như một dạng gia vị để nấu ăn, nhưng trước khi nó trở nên nổi tiếng với cách sử dụng như một loại gia vị, nó đã được sử dụng cho mục đích y học vì đặc tính chữa bệnh của nó. Điều này là do, _tinh dầu tỏi_ có chứa những chất chống oxy hóa và kháng khuẩn tự nhiên mạnh nhất hiện có trên thị trường!

Nó là một phương thuốc y học mạnh, được sử dụng để chống lại các loại bệnh nhiễm trùng. Nó còn giúp tăng cường đáng kể hệ thống miễn dịch của bạn. Dưới đây là một số lợi ích hàng đầu của việc sử dụng tinh dầu tỏi!



*Lợi ích của tinh dầu tỏi
*
_1. Chống cảm lạnh và cúm
_
Do có chứa một hợp chất hóa học có tên Allicin, tinh dầu tỏi có đặc tính kháng khuẩn và kháng vi-rút rất mạnh. Nó cũng có tính chất chống sung huyết và giãn nở. Với sự hiện diện của các đặc tính như vậy, tinh dầu tỏi có thể giúp ngăn ngừa các loại virus cảm lạnh thông thường có thể tấn công bạn ra khỏi cơ thể và chống lại các bệnh nhiễm trùng đường hô hấp khác nhau như viêm phế quản.

Theo một nghiên cứu được thực hiện bởi Trung tâm y tế thuộc Đại học Maryland cho thấy, những người dùng tỏi có khả năng chống lại cảm lạnh và cúm, trong khi những người dùng giả dược không có khả năng này. Và khi họ thực sự bị cảm lạnh, những người dùng tỏi đã được chữa khỏi nhanh hơn những người dùng giả dược.

_2. Chống nhiễm trùng da
_
Vì tinh dầu tỏi có chất kháng khuẩn và chống viêm, nó như một phương thuốc rất tự nhiên có lợi cho những người bị nhiễm trùng da. Tinh dầu tỏi có thể giúp giảm ngứa, mụn cóc và nhiễm nấm khác nhau. Nó cũng có thể được sử dụng để điều trị bệnh vẩy nến, một rối loạn da phổ biến đặc trưng bởi da khô và có vảy.

_3. Chống nhiễm trùng tai
_
Dầu tỏi là phương thuốc để chữa các loại bệnh nhiễm trùng tai trong nhiều thế kỷ. Nó hoạt động vì đặc tính chống vi-rút và chống viêm của nó. Trên thực tế, nó thậm chí còn tốt hơn cả kháng sinh, vì kháng sinh không thực sự tiêu diệt được virus, vốn là tác nhân chính gây nhiễm trùng tai thay vì vi khuẩn. 

_4. Chống nhiễm trùng miệng
_
Miệng là một trong những bộ phận chứa nhiều vi khuẩn, khiến nó cực kỳ dễ bị tổn thương và dễ bị nhiễm trùng, từ đau răng đến sưng nướu. Tuy nhiên, điều quan trọng là phải giữ cho nó sạch sẽ và không bị nhiễm trùng, vì đây là một trong những bộ phận quan trọng nhất của con người. Tinh dầu tỏi có thể chống lại các loại bệnh nhiễm trùng miệng khác nhau với đặc tính kháng khuẩn của nó. 

*Cách sử dụng tinh dầu tỏi
*

Đối với cảm lạnh thông thường: Bạn có thể trộn một giọt tinh dầu tỏi với một muỗng cà phê dầu thực vật để tạo ra một hỗn hợp massage, sau đó bôi trên cột sống, ngực và vùng dạ dày của bạn để giảm bớt các triệu chứng cảm lạnh hoặc cúm.

Đối với nhiễm trùng đường hô hấp: Bạn có thể trộn 30ml dầu vận chuyển, 3 giọt tinh dầu khuynh diệp và 3 giọt tinh dầu tỏi với nhau. Bôi nó lên vùng ngực khi bạn bị nhiễm trùng đường hô hấp. Bạn cũng có thể bôi một lượng nhỏ trên vùng trán.

Đối với nhiễm trùng da: Bạn sử dụng một vài giọt tinh dầu tỏi thêm vào nước ấm để tắm, giúp loại bỏ ngứa và cải thiện tình trạng liên quan đến các bệnh nhiễm nấm này. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể trộn 60ml dầu hạnh nhân ngọt, 10 giọt tinh dầu tỏi và 5 giọt tinh dầu oải hương để tạo ra một hỗn hợp sử dụng khi bị nấm móng tay và chân.

Đối với nhiễm trùng tai: Bạn có thể trộn 1 muỗng cà phê dầu ô liu với 2 giọt tinh dầu tỏi và nhỏ 2-3 giọt hỗn hợp này vào tai.

Nếu bạn đang muốn tìm mua tinh dầu tỏi trực tuyến, hãy truy cập vào trang _Blog giảm giá_ để có thể có được một loại tinh dầu chất lượng và có cơ hội nhận được rất nhiều khuyến mãi đặc biệt khác. Chúc bạn thành công!

----------

